# range finder



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

bought a vortex ranger 1300 today for $269.

any one have or have used one ? and how did you like it?

probly should have asked this before I bought it but price was right and that's how I roll.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmao kiyote...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the Vortex 1000 and like it mostly. I think they are the same system except that the 1300 had further range? The only thing that bugs me is I have to hit the button multiple times before it reads the yardage.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a bushnell legend 1200 ARC and am very happy with it , but have heard nothing but good about the vortex . They offer great customer service as well .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah, that's why I jumped on this when I saw it on sale.

have had many tell me vortex is great at standing behind their products. this will be the first vortex product I have ever bought


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had used a Swarovski. I bought the new Leica 2400 R this year. It's very clear glass. Alot lighter. And it is seriously fast at rangeing out to 1200 yards and more. I got the one without the ballistic calculator. I like to do all that my self. The only thing I can say bad about the Swarovski is that they discontinued it. It struggled to range past the 800 yards.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I just have a cheapy Halo and it works Great for what I need --All our shots are usually under 300------and 100 is long range here ,also have a Bushnell witch works good---------Vortex would be my next if I ever need one---I have many of their scopes and they all work Great*

*svb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I seldom take a shot over a hundred and my max is around 400.

my biggest need is to range for those long shots. I am pretty good a judging distance out to 200 or so but when it becomes 400,500, 600, not so much


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have heard good things about the Sig rangefinders.


----------

